# Port request: FreeCAD and OCE (Open Cascade Community edition)



## damfreebsd (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi, can someone do this?
I would like to start making ports but I'm just a newbie. Where I should I start reading for learning how to make a port?
Can someone make a tutorial?  Video tutorials would be nice.


----------



## xavi (Jan 27, 2016)

damfreebsd said:


> where i should i start reading for learning how to make a port?



You can start reading the FreeBSD Porter's Handbook at this link.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2016)

There is a port cad/freecad, but it's broken and therefor removed. The other seems to work, cad/opencascade.


----------

